# 95 lbs of belly done



## rexster314 (Oct 8, 2018)

95 more in the smokers at the moment.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 8, 2018)

Oh to be a striped towel.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Oct 8, 2018)

Wow, that is some stack of bacon.  Oh the possibilities!!!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 8, 2018)

R314, I can smell them from here ! :)


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 8, 2018)

Wow that is a load of bacon. What for set up do you use for a smoker? What cure recipe did you use?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 8, 2018)

My but that does look GOOD!!!!
Gary


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 8, 2018)

smokin peachey said:


> Wow that is a load of bacon. What for set up do you use for a smoker? What cure recipe did you use?


I just use the diggingdog calculator. I don't do any special to it except brown sugar, salt and cure. I have 2 MES 40's and a 40" Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite cabinet smoker using AMZNTS and oak pellets. After slicing, I offer black pepper, chipotle, habanero and Carolina Reaper flavorings.


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 8, 2018)

rexster314 said:


> I just use the diggingdog calculator. I don't do any special to it except brown sugar, salt and cure. I have 2 MES 40's and a 40" Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite cabinet smoker using AMZNTS and oak pellets. After slicing, I offer black pepper, chipotle, habanero and Carolina Reaper flavorings.



Sounds good


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 8, 2018)

That looks wonderful to me!

Imagine what that could do made into Bacon Bits and spread over ISIS territory.
They'd all leave. :eek::D


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 8, 2018)

"offer black pepper, chipotle, habanero and Carolina Reaper flavorings."

If you don't mind tossing a tip or two my way. What should I look for if I wanted to incorporate the Chipotle, have, or Carolina reaper flavor?

I recently made a Carolina repaer sauce and it was super disappointing. :-(
*
*


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 8, 2018)

fivetricks said:


> "offer black pepper, chipotle, habanero and Carolina Reaper flavorings."
> 
> If you don't mind tossing a tip or two my way. What should I look for if I wanted to incorporate the Chipotle, have, or Carolina reaper flavor?
> 
> I recently made a Carolina repaer sauce and it was super disappointing. :-(



Nothing special, I buy habanero, chipotle and reaper powder and sprinkle it on the sliced bacon before packaging


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 8, 2018)

95lbs, that's quite a pile of pork.
So you're a cottage industry, is the norm for you or you ramping up for Thanksgiving??


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2018)

Well that explains the huge jump in bacon prices around here. It went from 4.99 to 7.99 a pound in two weeks. 

Bacon looks great are you selling it or is it for personal consumption?

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 9, 2018)

Wow so all said and done your doing about 200lbs of bacon? Great looking stuff lets see some sliced pictures.

Waren


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2018)

This has to be a business for you, or you sure like your bacon!
Al


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 9, 2018)

It's a small business. I don't advertise, word of mouth through friends and friends of friends. I have 12 standing orders every month and add-ins to make up 18-19 orders a month. They get 8 pounds of sliced bacon and a pound of trimmings for each order.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 9, 2018)

What's the 9lb package go for?


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 9, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> What's the 9lb package go for?



Hog warts.....

(Ducks... runs....) :p


----------



## disco (Oct 9, 2018)

Looks to me like you might have a storage problem. I would be pleased to store some for you. It would be safe here. You can trust me.


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 9, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> What's the 9lb package go for?


Monthly buyers get it for 60$  others pay 65$


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 9, 2018)

That's incredibly reasonable....Dang.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 9, 2018)

Devil Bacon @ $6.66 Lb.:eek:


----------



## 73saint (Oct 10, 2018)

That's a great price.  I have a small biz going myself.  Can't keep it stocked, and I do it the same (word of mouth), but I sell it by the lb, and for a good bit more.

The bacon looks great, though!


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 10, 2018)

73saint said:


> That's a great price.  I have a small biz going myself.  Can't keep it stocked, and I do it the same (word of mouth), but I sell is by the lb, and for a good bit more.
> 
> The bacon looks great, though!


 I didn't want to sell by the pound, seems like it would just trickle out. Selling it my way gets the bacon out the door. Costco sells the bacon for 2.39 most of the time, so I'm making a good margin of profit.


----------



## exromenyer (Oct 18, 2018)

rexster314 said:


> I didn't want to sell by the pound, seems like it would just trickle out. Selling it my way gets the bacon out the door. Costco sells the bacon for 2.39 most of the time, so I'm making a good margin of profit.



If you don't mind me asking, when you use that diggingdogfarm calculator, do you change the PPM?  It has a standing number of 156PPM, so just curious.  I've grown exhausted trying to figure out my calculations because no two pieces of meat are ever the same weight that I think I am going to switch over to simply using that calculator.  I do mostly bacon and am trying BBB for the first time.  I also have on hand, Cure #1 so I would like to continue to use that instead of TenderQuick.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## hotelone (Nov 1, 2018)

Here's an Excel spread sheet that I stole from somewhere. It's been scanned for any devious macros. You can change any percentages to your liking. I just copy and paste the existing sheet for each new batch of bacon.


----------



## rexster314 (Nov 1, 2018)

exromenyer said:


> If you don't mind me asking, when you use that diggingdogfarm calculator, do you change the PPM?  It has a standing number of 156PPM, so just curious.  I've grown exhausted trying to figure out my calculations because no two pieces of meat are ever the same weight that I think I am going to switch over to simply using that calculator.  I do mostly bacon and am trying BBB for the first time.  I also have on hand, Cure #1 so I would like to continue to use that instead of TenderQuick.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony


Don't change the ppm number. I've used the same equations for both belly bacon and canadian bacon. BBB might be a little different as the meat is so thick, it will take longer to permeate the meat


----------



## hotelone (Nov 2, 2018)

rexster314 said:


> Don't change the ppm number.


 Yes, don't change the PPM, I dry cure for ten days with both Canadian bacon and bellies and the CB gets fully cured. There's never any remnant of cure besides a little drawn off liquid.


----------



## baltic bushman (Dec 2, 2018)

rexster314 said:


> 95 more in the smokers at the moment.


----------



## baltic bushman (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi rexster 314,
What was your smoke time?


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 2, 2018)

I use AMAZEN tube smokers, the 18" size, and let them burn themselves out, usually 6 hours. I use two computer fans mounted on duct pipe, placed in the chip holder holes. It keeps the smoke/air circulating at the expense of an hour or two of smoke, but it's the right smoke flavor for me


----------

